# My second bowl



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

The pull of the vortex is strong.

I'm having fun playing with the tools and the techniques.

This is a little 4.5" x 2" osage orange bowl was finished with Danish Oil, then Tru-Oil, then buffed and Renaissance wax.

Learning a lot with each turning.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice work, Alan! Yellowheart?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a terrific bowl! I hear osage is a very hard wood. Is it difficult to turn? Hard on the tools?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Alan, much nicer than MY second bowl, but as you pointed out, each one gets better and certainly in my case, with experience came the need for better and unfortunately more expensive tools!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, I can't even make a box much less a bowl!!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AlanZ said:


> The pull of the vortex is strong.
> 
> I'm having fun playing with the tools and the techniques.
> 
> ...


and we're learning too. Nicely done and thanks for the tips on the finish.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice work.. it is addicting ever since I bought my lathe I seem to lost my router... hehe..


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty cool first bowl. Now you have the same addiction as I, and to warn you: THERE IS NO GOOD WAY OUT...just have to go with the flowof it. thanks for sharing with us


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking bowl Allen. Really nice form and finish.


----------

